# Hello from La Salle, Manitoba



## Free2fish (Jun 9, 2021)

I own a Sherline lathe and mill along with many of their accessories. I’ve built a few steam engines and a stirling engine but now want to try my hand at an IC engine. Trouble is I usually run into issues because the Sherline equipment is just too small and my machinists skills are not up to the level required for a workaround. Now I’m looking at possibly acquiring some larger machines but am balking because I’m a bit long in the tooth. This whole thing started when my wife bought me a Bob Shores Little Hercules casting kit and I’ve been trying to get my skills to the level to build it. Somehow I’ll sort this all out. 

Harry


----------



## Hruul (Jun 9, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 9, 2021)

Harry welcome from Saskatchewan,  never allow being long in tooth stop you from acquiring larger machines I'm 83 and learning.


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 9, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.

The nice thing (I have found) about acquiring this equipment, is that the demand for used is very high.  This worked against me when I was trying to purchase, but I have seen lathes and milling machines that sell faster than I can call about them.

So you can always sell a few years down the road and probably recoup your money!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 9, 2021)

Welcome from SK. I never worry about what i'm acquiring, will give somebody a job going through my stuff when i kick off. "What did the crazy old guy get all this stuff for".


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK. I never worry about what i'm acquiring, will give somebody a job going through my stuff when i kick off. "What did the crazy old guy get all this stuff for".


Hell my son does that now.


----------



## Crosche (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Calgary!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 11, 2021)

Another welcome form  Vancouver Island!


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey @Free2fish glad to have you aboard.  You and John Nielsen need to chat about serlines, and Taigs, etc.  He has quite a collection!


----------



## Free2fish (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks for the welcomes and friendly encouragement! I’ve had way too many hobbies in my 22 years of retirement but hobby machining certainly looks like a keeper. I’d be happy to be able to move ahead with only the Sherline equipment but the prospect of building bigger projects is a substantial draw. I still have several works-in-progress projects that can be easily completed with my present setup so I’ll have time to make an informed decision.


----------



## Howder1951 (Nov 28, 2021)

Free2fish said:


> I own a Sherline lathe and mill along with many of their accessories. I’ve built a few steam engines and a stirling engine but now want to try my hand at an IC engine. Trouble is I usually run into issues because the Sherline equipment is just too small and my machinists skills are not up to the level required for a workaround. Now I’m looking at possibly acquiring some larger machines but am balking because I’m a bit long in the tooth. This whole thing started when my wife bought me a Bob Shores Little Hercules casting kit and I’ve been trying to get my skills to the level to build it. Somehow I’ll sort this all out.
> 
> Harry


Hey Fish, how's it going?My name is howie, I'm a retired millwright in selkirk MB. I have a 12x36 asian lathe, a round column mill-drill and a Taig lathe. I've been a hobby machinist for 30 years or so. I am just looking around to see who is in my neighbourhood . Welcome to the forum, see you around.


----------



## Free2fish (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi Howie, nice to make your acquaintance. i haven’t really done much with my equipment other than a few steam and stirling engines. I’ll be trying to build an IC engine this winter if I can get all the materials together.
Harry


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 29, 2021)

Mid 70s here and accelerating at full throttle. Main problem is forgetting stuff faster than I learn new stuff. 

Welcome to the group from Farmland South of Chatham Ontario. 

You won't be bored and you will prolly outlive the guys who just watch tv all day.


----------



## Howder1951 (Nov 29, 2021)

Free2fish said:


> Hi Howie, nice to make your acquaintance. i haven’t really done much with my equipment other than a few steam and stirling engines. I’ll be trying to build an IC engine this winter if I can get all the materials together.
> Harry


What kind of IC motor? I downloaded plans for an Upshur single cylinder a couple years ago but had a hiccup when it came to timing gears, it is starting to call my name every time i am in the shop. Let me know if you get going on some thing, I am sure we all will find it most interesting, cheers!


----------



## Free2fish (Nov 29, 2021)

I have the castings and plans for Bob Shores Little Herc but am afraid to start it. Hence the search for an easier project to get my skills and confidence up. Just purchased Bob Shores Little Angel plans and also downloaded the Upshur single Plans. Have also started a little engine called the “Tiny” designed by a guy named Arv but I think it might be too small for my skill level. As I write this, I’m trying to decide which engine I’m going to go with, the Upshur or the Angel. It might end up depending on which engine I can get materials for. Just put in a quote request to Metals Supermarket.
Why not just buy the timing gears, they’re readily available (apparently).
Harry


----------



## Snocrusher (Nov 29, 2021)

Greetings Free2Fish from St. Andrews MB


----------



## WarrenB (Nov 30, 2021)

Free2fish said:


> because I’m a bit long in the tooth


Welcome from Vancouver. So, if I understand you, I should buy more equipment before my teeth get too long? Looks like we're gonna need a bigger garage ...


----------



## Free2fish (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks Warren. I think you’ve cracked to code for happiness and contentment.


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Harry,

Welcome from Winnipeg!!!

I was thinking of getting a Sherline lathe and then my brother-in-law talked me into getting a 12x24” lathe instead… I haven’t used it yet, since getting it into the basement during covid turned into a saga (and during cottage season I rarely spend time in the workshop too). But I’m getting really close to starting it up!


----------



## Free2fish (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Steven, I’d think you made a smart move. The Sherline equipment is great for small projects but iffy as a general hobby lathe.  I’m with you on spending summers outdoors but it’s great to have something to do when those winter winds start howling.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 23, 2021)

Free2fish said:


> I’m with you on spending summers outdoors but it’s great to have something to do when those winter winds start howling.



Sometimes in the summer here, it rains or the mosquitos get hungry. Good to have an indoor project or 18 to do when that happens.


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 24, 2021)

Free2fish said:


> Hi Steven, I’d think you made a smart move. The Sherline equipment is great for small projects but iffy as a general hobby lathe.  I’m with you on spending summers outdoors but it’s great to have something to do when those winter winds start howling.


It certainly is great having winter hobbies, I look forward to each winter and my workshop time!!!


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 26, 2021)

Free2fish said:


> The Sherline equipment is great for small projects but iffy as a general hobby lathe.  I’m with you on spending summers outdoors but it’s great to have something to do when those winter winds start howling.


In September when I moved the lathe downstairs, there were times I was wishing I’d stuck with my original plan for a small lathe… That was challenging.

Yes, summers are too short not to spend outside. We have an unfinished cottage which is great, there are always projects to do & keep me from making trouble (According to my wife…)


----------

